# SEEKING:Cassie 14.1hh chestnut mare Leicestershire area



## homestead (26 April 2015)

I sold my first pony, Cassie, a number of years a go and I would really like to see where she has ended up! I think she was 6 when I sold her - so she would be around 16-18 years old now. 

 Any information appreciated - Leicestershire/Melton Mowbray area. 

 She was a really sweet pony, I think she was Connemara X but not 100% - bought her off a local dealer, no papers. 

 Chestnut, with a white blaze, laid back and sweet natured. She was perfect. 

 I was really young when I had to let her go - would love to see her again.

 Thank you,
 Jessica


----------



## homestead (26 April 2015)

I think her freeze mark was DV09


----------



## mirage (5 May 2015)

We are local,so I'll look out for her. She isn't at our Pony Club that I know of,unless her name has changed in the mean time.


----------



## homestead (6 May 2015)

mirage said:



			We are local,so I'll look out for her. She isn't at our Pony Club that I know of,unless her name has changed in the mean time.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much that's really kind of you


----------



## MisterRex (1 May 2016)

This is quite a vague link, but I know a chestnut welsh mare who's 17 this year but named Cressie. She used to be on a mounted games team, and is currently at a riding school in Ecton (an hour away from where you are ) and has been since 2008. She's around 13hh I think?

http://www.eastlodgeridingschool.co.uk/images/Cressie.jpg


----------

